# DIY wooden smoker tips



## Jonathan Rousseau (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, I'm currently planning to build my first wooden smoker. I have a few questions about it.








1. Some people told me I can't hot smoke in a wood smoker. Is this true? Is my smoker going to burn?

2. What type of wood should I use? Spinet is cheap here. Some people told me theirs in made of cedar.

3. Does stainless steel grids work? Else, what type of grids should I use?

4. According to my "plan", where should I put the water pan? What height from the elements?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 23, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 23, 2018)

You're not going to need a water pan. Some folks on this site have lined the interior of their smokers with Hardi-board from Home Cheapo...you can also get aluminum or stainless steel sheet metal for a lining. And plywood will be fine to make the box but don't get a plywood that uses formaldehyde glue


----------

